# Yet another amazing day lagoon side



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Well my usual Sunday fishing partner and I were planning on doing some fly fishing Sunday. The forecast was calling for calm 3-4 mph winds from the NNW and after the previous trip to the lagoon we were expecting a good day. But much like last time a we were in for an amazing day! After loading up Saturday night I talked to a few buddies that planned on launching at oak hill, a few went IRL side and another went to the P&T, I had my mind set on going to the same grounds as my last trip being that I knew the fish were there. We launched at bio lab before sun up and saw another boat I knew on our way out that was heading north from the ramp. After talking with my buddy Zach about skipping our usual flats we start the day on we got to going. I wanna add that bio lab ramp really sucks, I don't understand how they expect us to pay for a "ramp" that is so crapy right now. But anyways when we arrived at said flats, of course the wind was NOT 3-4, but more like 5-8 from the north. But we still found 2 tails 10 minutes after pulling up! So I pulled out the fly and of course we lost the fish. About 15 minutes after the sun rose the winds died to nothing, and stayed that way till about 1 pm. Might I add we had the entire flats to ourselves all day long other than 2 kayakers a couple hundred yards out. As the water slicked off we started seeing schools of fish in every direction. Unfathomable numbers of redfish, more than I had ever seen in my past years of fishing. After a few fallows and a miss hook set or two I was over the fly after about 50 casts. Time to bust out the spinning rod. This time it was a loose drag, broken line, missed hook set and 2 fish that came unbuttoned. My buddy pulls one off the rear to break the ice, then it was game on! I finally got one boat side after missing about  a dozen or so. The rest of the day was spent polling circles from one school of tails to the other. At one point we could hear one of the guys in the yak call his buddy on the phone, "they're pulling them in left and right over here, come back!" We were on tails till about 2pm and finally decided to call it a day due to the lack of food in our stomachs. All the fish were caught on holographic electric chicken DOA shrimp. The lagoon is on fire right now, so get out there and go get some! 



















A little zoom for those that might not be able to see..


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome shots! There's nothing better than when the Lagoon is a millpond.


----------



## chicubs9 (Oct 24, 2012)

awesome! nice pics!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

It's ok, when I get my SC we'll slay them on fly and you can have fun once again.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

What great conditions and excellent catches!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Nice work, I went the day before and the conditions were less than ideal.
I've been hitting the gator trout as hard as you've been hitting the reds. It's been nuts, literally schools of gators. In my experience, gators tend to hang solo and claim specific territory. But they have been so bunched up. I hammered 6 in 15 minutes on topwater in the last minutes of the sunset. Making it 17 trout for the day, and only 3 were under 24". You're right, the lagoon is absolutely on fire. Glad to see others are pounding them too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful fishing, great report and wonderful pictures. You all sure have some beautiful water.


----------

